# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Инструменталки Анатолия Абрадушкина

## ama0715

http://music.lib.ru/editors/a/abradu...a_m/stat.shtml  Перейти на music.lib.ru

Вальс "Моей хорошей"
Встречи-расставания
Осень
Пробуждение
Гамбринус
Грусть
Es-tu heureuse!
Румба...
 и другие

----------

baranov107 (23.02.2020)

----------


## ama0715

> http://music.lib.ru/editors/a/abradu...a_m/stat.shtml  Перейти на music.lib.ru
> 
> Вальс "Моей хорошей"
> Встречи-расставания
> Осень
> Пробуждение
> Гамбринус
> Грусть
> Es-tu heureuse!
> ...


Новое: "Импровизация для саксафона с фоно"

----------


## Лев

*ama0715*,
 Неудобен этот ресурс тем, что нужно скачивать... Лучше ресурсы, на которых можно слушать сразу. :Aga:

----------


## ama0715

Подскажите рессурс. Я тоже пенсионер и пишу песни и музыку

----------


## Лев

> Подскажите рессурс.


Realmusik.ru   и     Dump.ru

----------


## baranov107

Музыка отличная, никогда такой не слышал. Видно, что Вы настоящий композитор.

----------


## Aniva

Простите, а как прослушать музыку?

----------

